# Josh Smith Highlight Mix



## master8492

This is a mix that I made today containing collection of highlights throughout the '05 season.

Name: Josh.Smith.Mix.Version2.w.Dunks.and.Blocks.2005
Music: Faint
Time: 2:55 min
Size: 40MB

Link: http://s23.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=221PNG0HFBXI031Z9O7RJ3M51Q


----------



## ATLien

Sweet. I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## ATLien

That is awesome man. You are great with video, really good stuff.

My favorites were his blocks. Esp. the one on Wilcox and Nowitzki. Good stuff.

Hawks should use this to promote them on their commercials, lol.


----------



## Petey

Oh man, thanks alot.

Thanks for TheATLien on the tip.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Has master8492 made any other player mix videos?


----------



## ATLien

It's so cool how you mixed this yourself. How do you do it? You must have recorded many of the Hawks games, I assume.


You wouldn't have happened to have made a previous Vick highlight mix, would you? 

Michael Vick & Josh Smith: Left Handed, Highlight Reels, Very Young, Lots of Potential, Lots in common...


----------



## chapi

awesome. waiting for more..


----------



## master8492

Thanks for the good comments. Maybe I've converted someone to the Hawks :biggrin: 



TheATLien said:


> You wouldn't have happened to have made a previous Vick highlight mix, would you?


No I don't have that one. This is the first time that I've made a mix.


----------



## ganaconda

Can someone re upload this please. The link seems to be down.


----------



## Max Payne

Yeah I really wanted a copy of this. Also you guys were talking about a Micheal Vick mix ? Please I think we would all love it if someone could make one ! Thanks in advance !


----------



## Scinos

ganaconda said:


> Can someone re upload this please. The link seems to be down.


Co-sign.


----------



## ATLien

Max Payne said:


> Yeah I really wanted a copy of this. Also you guys were talking about a Micheal Vick mix ? Please I think we would all love it if someone could make one ! Thanks in advance !


I used to have a great Vick mix that I got off KaZaa, but I think I deleted it. It had alot of his great highlights from the 2002 year with the song 'Welcome to Atlanta' in the background, just in case you run into it..


----------



## master8492

ganaconda said:


> Can someone re upload this please. The link seems to be down.


Here you go:

Link 2: http://s20.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1YN81K0FTEIBX2JHBJM74Q3HOE

Link3: http://s1.youshareit.com/files/3801f404d198080e19331bae7c1e94eb.html

If the above link expire and you want it, get it from the following links but I split the file in two:

Part1: http://rapidshare.de/files/1210714/Josh_Smith_v2_master8492.part1.rar.html

Part2: http://rapidshare.de/files/1210659/Josh_Smith_v2_master8492.part2.rar.html


----------



## Scinos

Thanks for uploading it again. Some of those plays were ridiculous, just wow.

:jawdrop:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Josh Smith is flat out insane.


----------



## ganaconda

thanks man, amazing video, major props.


----------



## Fordy74

Watching Josh Smith play makes me feel happy :jawdrop:


----------



## Carbo04

Good job, dude. That was SICK. Please put that dunk on Premo Brezec(sp?) in the next one though. That was wrong.


----------



## Wade County

anyone care to upload again?


----------



## ATLien

> Part1: http://rapidshare.de/files/1210714/....part1.rar.html
> 
> Part2: http://rapidshare.de/files/1210659/....part2.rar.html


Did you try those? I don't think Rapidshare links die.


----------



## master8492

*Re: Josh Smith Highlight Mix - Revised*

I added some new footage and did some editing to the previous mix. Here's a new and I think better mix version. 

Name: Josh Smith_05_master8492
Music: Black Eyed Peas
Time: 3:46 min
Size: 53.4 MB

Link: http://s43.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3OIGLO0KI3A5M3J07HND0V31KC

NOTE: If the above link expires use the below links, but I split the file in two.

Part 1: http://rapidshare.de/files/1372307/Josh_Smith_05_master8492.part1.rar.html

Part 2: http://rapidshare.de/files/1371641/Josh_Smith_05_master8492.part2.rar.html

I'm looking forward to next season! :yes:

Edit: Here's another source of downloads (faster than rapidshare)

part1:
http://s1.youshareit.com/files/fa5550dc48938ffb912651fca76f33be.html

part 2:
http://s1.youshareit.com/files/64f2866d79890edddd97911c881e632f.html


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Josh Smith Highlight Mix - Revised*



master8492 said:


> I added some new footage and did some editing to the previous mix. Here's a new and I think better mix version.
> 
> Name: Josh Smith_05_master8492
> Music: Black Eyed Peas
> Time: 3:46 min
> Size: 53.4 MB
> 
> Link: http://s43.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3OIGLO0KI3A5M3J07HND0V31KC
> 
> NOTE: If the above link expires use the below links, but I split the file in two.
> 
> Part 1: http://rapidshare.de/files/1372307/Josh_Smith_05_master8492.part1.rar.html
> 
> Part 2: http://rapidshare.de/files/1371641/Josh_Smith_05_master8492.part2.rar.html
> 
> I'm looking forward to next season! :yes:


:yes: Very good job.

I enjoyed the AI block, Brezec facial, and more HS stuff.

Good music, too.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Josh Smith Highlight Mix - Revised*

Good bye, Premo!! Next time, don't jump.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Josh Smith Highlight Mix - Revised*

the black eyed peas version ****s ***.

and wen I say it ****ed *** I mean it is great


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Josh Smith Highlight Mix - Revised*



master8492 said:


> I added some new footage and did some editing to the previous mix. Here's a new and I think better mix version.
> 
> Name: Josh Smith_05_master8492
> Music: Black Eyed Peas
> Time: 3:46 min
> Size: 53.4 MB
> 
> Link: http://s43.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3OIGLO0KI3A5M3J07HND0V31KC
> 
> NOTE: If the above link expires use the below links, but I split the file in two.
> 
> Part 1: http://rapidshare.de/files/1372307/Josh_Smith_05_master8492.part1.rar.html
> 
> Part 2: http://rapidshare.de/files/1371641/Josh_Smith_05_master8492.part2.rar.html
> 
> I'm looking forward to next season! :yes:


will you put it on yousend it again? I dont know how to read denmarkian


----------



## master8492

*Re: Josh Smith Highlight Mix - Revised*



Southern Baller Teezy said:


> will you put it on yousend it again? I dont know how to read denmarkian


The domain may be in denmark but the site is in english. Just click free and wait till it reaches zero and then download part 1.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Josh Smith Highlight Mix - Revised*

ya but homie i cant play something unless it's .wmv or .mpg or .avi sometimes


----------



## master8492

It is in .wmv format.

Like I said, I've split the movie in two to fit that site upload limit. So you have to download both parts and then extract with winrar.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

oh


----------

